# St Anna - Der Friedhof der Gummifische



## Sockeye (1. September 2009)

*Der Friedhof der Gummifische*







Nachdem mich Boardie Nick_A bestens mit Hechtangeltipps und bester Ausrüstung aus den USA und Berliner Norwegentreffenflohmarkt versorgt hatte, war ich bestens vorbereitet in der sauren Gurkenzeit in Schwenden auf Hechtpirsch zu gehen.

Das Ferienhaus war optimal gelegen. Direkt am 300m Verbindungskanal des Sandfjärden Sees mit dem Schärengebiet von St Anna. Es war gemütlich eingerichtet und bot genügend Platz für meine 4 köpfige Familie. Der Nachbar unseres Vermieters hatte einen Bootsverleih und vermietete mir ein 30ps 4-takter. Das war das optimale Gerät für die Gegend. Es schaffte locker die 25 Knoten und hatte eine Reichweite von so 100-150 km.:k






Wir sind am Nachmittag angekommen und ich konnte es nicht lassen direkt von der Terrasse ne Runde den Gummi zu baden... ZACK ... Schwanz ab...:q
Also einen mittleren Wobbler raus gesucht und den ein paar Mal geworfen. Beim 4 Wurf ein Ruck ... ich schlage an. Beim Anschlag merke ich schon, das ist kein Fisch, sondern ein Hänger...#d ... aber zu spät.. PLING und alles ab. Das 4 Kilo Stahlvorfach ist gerissen...
Ok, neuer Versuch mit Gummi, aber diesmal mit 6kg Vorfach. Zwei Würfe und der kleine Dre....ack war im Kescher. Ein frecher 40cm Hecht, den ich wieder schwimmen ließ.

Die nächsten zwei Wochen verbrachte ich hauptsächlich mit Pilze suchen und die Familie durch die Schären kutschieren. Wenn mal ein Angelstopp eingelegt wurde kam ich zwischen enttüddeln der Schnüre und Angeln meiner Kinder hin und wieder zu einem Wurf. Eigentlich habe ich jeden Tag mindestens einen Hecht gefangen mit schönen 70ern und 90ern. Auf einen Hecht kamen aber immer 1-2 Gummis, da nach einem Hechtbiss, auch von den kleinen, die Gummifische derart ramponiert waren, dass eine Wiederverwendung ausgeschlossen war.






Laut Aussage meines Vermieters standen die großen Hechte und Zander jetzt Ende August tief im Sandfjärden... nur wo war tief?? Ich hatte zwar alles was es an Seekarten für diese Region gibt auf meinem Magellan Triton GPS, aber der See wurde noch nie vermessen und ein Echolot hatte ich nicht dabei...




...Also hieß es suchen...leider erfolglos. Naja nicht ganz.. zwei tief laufende Wobbler habe ich mir noch abgerissen und drei Gummifische unten gelassen, weil an der viel versprechenen Kante scheinbar ein Netz o.Ä. war..:r

Alles in Allem war es ein sehr erholsamer Urlaub in einem traumhaften Revier und einer wunderschönen Gegend. Für reine Angler ist der August hier nicht so zu empfehlen, aber wenn man nur einen Fisch zum Abendessen fangen will ist es echt klasse...

Ach ja und vergesst eure Gummifische nicht. Von meinen 25 sind genau drei wieder zu Hause angekommen. :q






VG
Sockeye


----------



## daniel_ (2. September 2009)

*AW: St Anna - Der Friedhof der Gummifische*

Lustig umschriebener Bericht...
Hats aber scheinbar trotzdem nen netten Urlaub gehabt;-)

Grüße


----------



## Zalt (3. September 2009)

*AW: St Anna - Der Friedhof der Gummifische*

@Sockeye: Was hat denn Dir der nachbar für das Boot pro Woche abgeknöpft? Interessiert mich sehr, weil andere Vermieter ja nur 4-10 PS bereitstellen. 

Schade, dein Verlust der GF. Sind immer im Herbst oder Frühjahr dort oben, angeln mit GF und hatten zuletzt nur wenige Abrisse. Lag aber auch daran, dass wir nur vom Boot aus angeln und somit die Hänger einfacher lösen konnten. Nur soviel, mit Stahlvorfächern unter 10 KG angeln wir aber nicht. Hunderte Würfe am Tag, hier und da mal im Schilf hängen geblieben und natürlich einige Hechte richten ein Stahlvorfach schon ordentlich zu! Wir wechseln trotzdem oft mehrmals täglich. Wenn die Hechte "verrückt" spielen, dann sind die GF auch bei uns oft so zermartert und unbrauchbar. Für diese Fälle haben wir immer jeder dreistellige Bestände dabei. Ich will nicht sagen, dass das unbedingt notwendig ist, eher spielt dabei unsere G...heit auf GF (speziell Kopytos, wie bei Dir) die Hauptrolle!:vik:

Aber alles egal, Du hattest ja Familienurlaub und der scheint ja gelungen zu sein. ich war auch mit der family 2008 im August in der Ecke. Ausflüge mit dem Boot zum Einkaufen und Eisessen und Pilze suchen waren auch u.a. unser Tagesprogramm. Wir planen schon für den nächsten Sommer! Im Herbst 2009 werde ich aber mit den Kumpels eine Hechttour unternehmen. Der Urlaub wird dann schon anders als der Familienurlaub sein. :q


----------



## Sockeye (3. September 2009)

*AW: St Anna - Der Friedhof der Gummifische*

Hallo Zalt,

Hier zur Website des Bootsverleihers und Preisliste

Er liefert die Boote auch. Bspw. auf eine Shäreninsel. Kommunizieren kann man auf Deutsch / Englisch oder Schwedisch.

VG
Sockeye


----------



## Zalt (4. September 2009)

*AW: St Anna - Der Friedhof der Gummifische*

@sockeye

Besten Dank! Das war ja mal ne Info! Seit 1997 bin ich dort oben, diesmal fast nebenan, und kannte das nicht!!!

Wie sind denn beispielsweise die 30 PS Raketen ausgestattet?


----------



## Sockeye (5. September 2009)

*AW: St Anna - Der Friedhof der Gummifische*

Ausgestattet?

Gar nicht...:q

Boot:

- Plastikschüssel
- 30PS 4-takter Aussenboarder
- Ruder
- Anker
- Laminierte Seekarten
- Schwimmwesten
- Tipps zum Angeln

Das Boot selber war nicht mehr wirklich neu. Der Motor aber war top gepflegt und auf ihn war 100% Verlaß und sprang immer sofort bei Schlüsselumdrehung an. Tanken kann man auch dort. Aber 2€/Liter.

Unbedingt selber mitbringen:
- GPS
- Echolot

VG
Sockeye


----------



## Torsk_SH (5. September 2009)

*AW: St Anna - Der Friedhof der Gummifische*

Moin Sockeye!

Danke für Deinen schicken Bericht #6


----------

